# ooth incubating technique



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I am always puzzed how to correctly incubating the ooth. So much of luck I have few success, but more are failed.

This morning an ooth that I have placed in an 700CC delicup, which I now believe up side down the direction, but had hatched out handsomely. Also, I am told to sprey daily or every other day with light or heavy mist. What exactly of these description shall be precisely performed?












Here is the setup for my ooth incubation, the deli cups are placed in a container (translucent with pick cover and white lid allow to open for ventilation keep the right temperature and humidity, which are read from the gauges stick upon inside the container wall), and the white manmade materials substrate to hold the extra the waters needed.

So my question is how to incubate the ooth correctly, or how to do everything right except being non_fertile, for which appears to be out of control.











Any input will be appreciated,

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

The ooth in the first pic is upside down. I just keep them in a container with moist spaghnum moss.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 9, 2007)

I keep mine in a container with damp vermiculite and spray about every 4 days


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Rick and thanks to Ben M.

What your teaching is clear to me, that we shall keep up the moisture level, or the RH. Are you gentleman always have good hatching rate by using just keeping humdity level?

Also, some of gentlemen here are biologist, can you be kind enough give us a lesson what is the "mechanism of hatching" or why why we need to keep the humidity at specific level.

Frankly speaking, I do not have good hatching rate since July for the most foreign species, when the temperature reach up to 90F or 32C. Can you beleive, 4 orchid ooths, hatched only 1 nymph and the very one died the next day. Could that have been the cause I over sprayed the ooth, and "killed" the nymphs?

There must be something wrong I have done! Need help on this really!

Any comment or advice is welcome.

Luke


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

Perhaps your bloodline is bad, because that is a pretty bad hatch rate.

I keep my humidity very high, and spray every day.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't really do anything with the ooths I receive. I just leave them hanging at the top on the container and spray it once in a while. They usually hatch.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Warm...humid...generally does the trick. Best not to overcomplicate things.


----------



## Otter (Oct 18, 2007)

When I read this I am always confused if you folks are spraying the ooth or the container the ooth is in.

do you get the ooth moist?

Otter


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2007)

Otter said:


> When I read this I am always confused if you folks are spraying the ooth or the container the ooth is in.do you get the ooth moist?
> 
> Otter


I just keep the spaghnum moss moist and just a little bit on the sides of the enclosure. Maybe get a little on the ooth but it is not needed. I don't mist often really for ooths.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 19, 2007)

I spray the ootheca. And the container gets sprayed as a result too.


----------



## chwan2006 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello ! I'm a newbie in keeping mantids.  And I also have the same question is ---&gt; We can spray on the ootheca? or We cannot spray on the ootheca?


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

chwan2006 said:


> Hello ! I'm a newbie in keeping mantids.  And I also have the same question is ---&gt; We can spray on the ootheca? or We cannot spray on the ootheca?


YOu can if you want. They get wet when it rains. I wouldn't soak it down every time though.


----------

